# The babies are here!!!!!!!



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

In my previous post (pigeon victory) I wrote about saving a nest from destruction. Well -- I am now the proud vicarious parent of two beautiful hatchlings -- born this morning! I can't believe how beautiful they are -- all sleepy and yellow and miraculous. It will be so fabulous to watch them grow! I was surprised at how large they are, actually -- they must have been just bursting out of the shells. 

Our building manager is going to wire off the rafter after this nest runs its course -- but I feel very proud to have played a role in these lovely little beings coming into the world. 

I'm a pigeon fan for life


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's a real good update 

And boy how they grow! They approximately double their weight in just 48 hours.

Isn't it great to be able to help these little guys!

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for caring for those sweeties.
I am sure you will have a great time watching them grow. They are just so adorable.

Reti


----------

